# Thank God for Obama Care !!!



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I was worried about my 1st physical therapy I thought it went well though.. they told me they have had to make some cuts since Obama care went in to effect


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Damn snowball, that's exactly how I envisioned you!!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

That's hilarious!!


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Damn snowball, that's exactly how I envisioned you!!


JD ... I took that off a "Get Well " email I got... That guy is older than me.. i told some members I would post a picture.. and was going too but after the Dr. and the small amount of PT I wasn't much in the mood to try and pose for a pic. i know you might find this hard to belive... But that Dr. kinda PO me with some news.. So i need to make light of my situation.. I thought about how you might envisioned me if I posted a real pic. of myself right now.. and it ain't so great  That posted pic is closer to who I'am like when I'am up and going.. I've been known to do things like that


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

That's pretty good, whoever that done it shoulda put the barrel under that down spout!


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

The way I saw it that ain't no barrel.....it's a trash can! Funniest picture I've seen in a while. Snowball, my sister happened to see me looking at the picture on the computer.....she said, you sure do have some weird friends on haytalk.....Maybe I should have mentioned it wasn't actually you in the can.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

That's OK FC... and you are right it is a trash can... That's what "Getting trashed" looks like :lol:


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> The way I saw it that ain't no barrel.....it's a trash can! Funniest picture I've seen in a while. Snowball, my sister happened to see me looking at the picture on the computer.....she said, you sure do have some weird friends on haytalk.....Maybe I should have mentioned it wasn't actually you in the can.


No don't.....he deserves the cyber thought


----------

